# working in benidorm



## walkdenlad

I plan on moving to benidorm on 20 jan 2013. Does anyone know if you can, find work at that time of year. Is work in hotel kitchens easy to get for english.
Walkdenlad


----------



## bob_bob

Hi there, take a look at other threads about working in Spain. Three times more unemployed than in the UK. January is a quite(ish) time of the year and really locals will have first pick of any jobs going and 90+% of jobs need you to speak Spanish.

Sorry chap but your plan is not good with little hope of success.


----------



## jojo

If its just you, you may be lucky, but dont burn your UK bridges. It would be best to treat your trip as a holiday and see what happens. If you stay in Spain for more than 90 days you'll need to register as a resident, which means proof of income and healthcare provision. Spain is in crisis tho and any available jobs will have long queues of desperate applicants. It may also be a case of who you know, so if you have any friends there, you should ask them if they know of any work

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

I'll just mention again that a few weeks ago I was in Benidorm and wandered down the pedestrian street from the top of Benidorm to the Levante beach, and counted 20 bars and restaurants closed and / or boarded up.

Although, as others have said, Benidorm is still busy ........ it aint as busy as it used to be a few years back. Some mention that all inclusive holidays have made a difference, but they have _always_ existed.

I think Benidorm is suffering from a downturn in visitors, hence the closures and of course therefore the reduction in jobs at the same time as a rise in unemployment

Think about what that will mean for a new English speaking expat with no contacts, trying to find a job there


----------



## walkdenlad

Cheers for the help, will have to look into it more. Might think about a months holiday and see what i can find . thought that if i could go early and get work all year


----------



## jojo

walkdenlad said:


> Cheers for the help, will have to look into it more. Might think about a months holiday and see what i can find . thought that if i could go early and get work all year


Start with a month and see. If you do get long term work (more than 3 months) make sure you get a contract of employment, otherwise you'll not be able to become a resident or receive any healthcare. Its not like the old days when you could just come over to Spain, rent a place, do a bit of work and chill! Its no different to you going down to Brighton and trying to get work - hhmmm, its not as sunny tho lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## grahamo

walkdenlad said:


> I plan on moving to benidorm on 20 jan 2013. Does anyone know if you can, find work at that time of year. Is work in hotel kitchens easy to get for english.
> Walkdenlad


Hey, I have been in benidorm the last 2 seasons and there are always plenty of jobs if you get there early enough...mainly propping and other work though...My friend is a chef at the yorkshire pride one and he says at the minute there is a few cheffing jobs going at various bars that he has heard about but its all a case of getting there quick enough....you may benefit from talking to him....His name is Josh...i will be back over from 24th of Jan so will be back lookking for work then too....all the best in your hunt!


----------



## RichTUK

Cool, I'm about 40 mins away but wouldnt mind there traveling at all if it meant getting a job, Im used to travelling around an hour each way even when I was working in the UK. Think I might head out there and start looking for work around Feb and March.


----------



## jojo

grahamo said:


> Hey, I have been in benidorm the last 2 seasons and there are always plenty of jobs if you get there early enough...mainly propping and other work though...My friend is a chef at the yorkshire pride one and he says at the minute there is a few cheffing jobs going at various bars that he has heard about but its all a case of getting there quick enough....you may benefit from talking to him....His name is Josh...i will be back over from 24th of Jan so will be back lookking for work then too....all the best in your hunt!


As long as its contracted as the authorities have been clamping down on "cash in hand" type work, especially foreign. But if it is then - phew for many people!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Half the battle is being in the right place at the right time. The other half is made up of smaller, but essential elements like experience, contacts, expectations, needs, responsibilities, flexibility ...
For example, if you are under 25, with no responsibility for children/ elderly relatives/ people with disabilities, are not expecting a wage comparable to the UK only wanting to be able to be able to make it to the end of the month most of the time, are willing to work long hours one day and nothing the next, then you may get something and be able to make it work.
Alternatively, try San Martín in the Carribean. There are 2 part time jobs in the restaurant trade there up for grabs. I know because a friend of mine's son is being flown home today after breaking his leg. He went to the island with three friends of his to look for work as they couldn't find anything here in Spain. He was the only one to find full time work the last I heard and that was 'cos he took on 2 jobs, but his parents have had to fork out for his flight home because he can't be/ doesn't want to be treated there. Something to think about when you go to work abroad.


----------



## xicoalc

I do tend to echo the opinion of most of the people in this forum. Firstly, Benidorm is an all year round resort and although obviously summer does have an increase in the younger tourists it does not necessarily mean that there is an influx of jobs going. One person on here said that his friend knows of one or two bars that are looking for a kitchen staff but having lived in Benidorm on for several years and knowing a lot of people that I also know that the established expats with the contacts will get the work before anybody else.

The problem that a lot of bars face and have faced is that British staff uproots and leave. This happens on a daily basis in Benidorm but obviously those who have built up a reputation and contacts and who've been around for a long time always going to be first in line for any job that is going. One thing about Benidorm is that if a job is going in one bar then the people "in the know" will know about that job and the friends of the people who are in the know will be the people that get that job – that's just how it works in Benidorm.

Jo is absolutely right about the contract. If there is anywhere that is taking on staff to make sure that you are going to get a contract because the police are raiding a lot more bars and asking to see paperwork. People talk about jobs propping but I can tell you now there are always jobs going propping because it's very simple – if you don't pull the punters in and you don't come back the next night.

Sadly Benidorm is a tough place to live and establish yourself. People come and people go. They see jobs advertise – call centre jobs are another common one but even these are pretty much commission only trying to sell property or timeshare in the current economic climate which is why their adverts are permanently in the local press because the staff just can't cut it may be last a few days.

As you suggested, come across and get all of your paperwork sorted out if you haven't already – like your NIE and spent one month. If you land a job and you like it and it's very easy to stay on but if you don't find anything then be prepared to get on the next plane back. A few years ago I would have been giving opposite advice at this time of year but the truth is that most bars who recruit will either call back the people from previous years or they will ask around the circuit for recommendations.

If you can get in with the right people and make friends with those who know (and just remember that in Benidorm there are 1 million people that say they know things and no people are really don't) then you do significantly increase your chances.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

What does 


> People talk about jobs propping


mean?


----------



## RichTUK

Pesky Wesky said:


> What does
> 
> mean?


Scaffolding (is what I thought he meant)


----------



## xicoalc

Pesky Wesky said:


> What does
> 
> mean?


propping - touting - standing outside bard trying to lure tourists in!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

steve_in_spain said:


> propping - touting - standing outside bard trying to lure tourists in!


Ah ha!
AKA propaganding in Spanglish.


----------



## xabiaxica

I thought he meant 'prepping' in a kitchen - chopping veg etc. :confused2:


----------



## Olipattoofficial

Hello, I'm hoping to come to work in benidorm also I'm 18 and looking for work in the entertainment field. How would I go by getting some singing work in bars?


----------



## bob_bob

steve_in_spain said:


> propping - touting - standing outside bard trying to lure tourists in!


Sort of on topic, last year I was out in Gran Canaria, alone and first night a young girl was handing out flyers for some bar, I said 'no thanks'. Same thing for the next three nights and in the end I said 'I'm nearer 60 than 50 so don't do the clubs/bars' and she said she guessed but had to ask and that it was really hard for her bla bla bla. Anyway, long story short I for whatever reasons felt sorry for the girl who looked to be in need of a good feed so for the next three weeks almost until my UK return I took sandwiches and a cola or maybe a couple of burgers and a cola, some fruit down to her; the first night she ate as he cried and thats what the reality of just turning up and hoping for the best can be like. The only words we exchanged after that were 'eat and drink' as I put the bag down and 'Thank you.' That was somebodies daughter.

She was not there a couple of days before my return so hopefully she got home safe and sound.

I'm really keen for youngsters having an adventure, ours have done D of E, Outward Bound, been hill walking four seasons with me, both did Camp America, both shoot, both camp, both walked up Pen Y Fan on new years day 2012 to raise money for Help the Heroes ect but please, FFS help youngsters plan it right.

I read threads like this and think how much planning and research the often younger person, the OP has done and how much back up they have from their parents. Adventure starts the day your born, we should all as parents make sure its a great adventure


----------



## jojo

Olipattoofficial said:


> Hello, I'm hoping to come to work in benidorm also I'm 18 and looking for work in the entertainment field. How would I go by getting some singing work in bars?


I live part time in Nerja and along the costa del sol and sadly, it has to be said that there are 100s of musicians who simply play for nothing because they enjoy it - there are lots of "open mic" nights and "jamming sessions", where the only person who makes any money is the host (he organises it, brings in the musos who buy drinks and fill the place up). Paid gigs are a rarity - even bands that are formed tend to play for very little - nothing at all until they are established. There are agents along the costas, who scout and go to these nights, but there is very little money - unless you are "a name" - For example I do know of one popular band who make around 100€ a night when they play. But if you are young, free and single with a financial buffer, give it a go, but you will have to be autonomo as hotels, agents etc will insist on paying you legally

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

grahamo said:


> Hey, I have been in benidorm the last 2 seasons and there are always plenty of jobs if you get there early enough...mainly propping and other work though...My friend is a chef at the yorkshire pride one and he says at the minute there is a few cheffing jobs going at various bars that he has heard about but its all a case of getting there quick enough....you may benefit from talking to him....His name is Josh...i will be back over from 24th of Jan so will be back lookking for work then too....all the best in your hunt!


So there may be work available, but can I ask, how much can you making propping? I mean is it actually enough to live off, (pay your rent, food, transport, spending money etc) and is it paid legally with soc sec payments etc?


----------



## RichTUK

I have afew jobs that I've been applying for since Christmas but I might be starting some weekly trips to Benidorm very soon to see if I can find something or other. Unless Bob or JoJo wants to hire me as a laky, I make a good coffee  .


----------



## jojo

RichTUK said:


> Unless Bob or JoJo wants to hire me as a laky, I make a good coffee  .


I dont drink coffee lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## RichTUK

jojo said:


> I dont drink coffee lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Way to shatter my dream there Jo


----------



## donk

Jojo - is that 90 days in one stretch or within a tax year? Do Spanish tax years go from April to April or from Jan-Dec?


----------



## xabiaxica

donk said:


> Jojo - is that 90 days in one stretch or within a tax year? Do Spanish tax years go from April to April or from Jan-Dec?


the 90 days to register is nothing to do with tax - it's totally separate & is 90 consecutive days


tax residency kicks in if you are in Spain more than 182/365 days a year - doesn't have to be consecutive


----------



## donk

xabiachica - ok thx thats a bit clearer now - so when does the Span tax year start and end? - is the 5-year sliding scale used like the UK for days in country?


----------



## xabiaxica

donk said:


> xabiachica - ok thx thats a bit clearer now - so when does the Span tax year start and end? - is the 5-year sliding scale used like the UK for days in country?


I know the tax year starts in January..... but that's where my knowledge ends - my gestor does it all for me 


I'm sure some of the other members here probably know what you're talking about though


----------



## donk

ok thx anyway!


----------

